# PC (individuell) Zusammenbau bei Caseking Erfahrungen?



## Revan1234 (7. Juni 2017)

Hi, 
ich habe mich extra wegen dieses Themas angemeldet - und wollte mal eure Erfahrungen zum Einbau Service bei Caseking hören.

Bislang habe ich eigentlich nur Gutes über Caseking gehört und da für mich ohnehin ein PC Upgrade wieder fällig ist bin ich gleich hin zu Caseking und mir ein Angebot machen lassen zu folgendem PC:

Lian LI PC 08
MSI 270 Gaming M3
I7 7700k
Corsair Vengeance DDR4 LPX 3000Mhz
be quiet straight power 10 80 gold
Custom Water Loop 1080 ti (mit Ek Water blocks CPU kühler, Weiche, Ablass Kugelhahn dazu)
Festplatte habe ich schon - und der Verkäufer meinte, das wäre kein Problem bzgl des Zusammenbaus.

Die Beratung war sehr freundlich und ausführlich, alles zusammen kostet ~ 2450 €, was für mich auch in Ordnung geht.
Aber jetzt kommts:

Da ich bisher ausschliesslich mit Luftkühlung gearbeitet habe und noch keine Erfahrung mit CPU+GPU unter Wasser habe, wollte ich mir das komplette Paket zusammenbauen lassen -
was mich allerdings absolut sprachlos macht - ist das Caseking unglaubliche 621 € (SECHSHUNDERT! ) nur für den Zusammenbau + 3J. Garantie verlangt!

Ich kann das kaum glauben!
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Und gibt es nicht eine günstigere Alternative?


----------



## mihi83 (7. Juni 2017)

Finde das nicht so unrealistisch. 3-4 Stunden Arbeit + Garantie


----------



## Lokal_Admin (7. Juni 2017)

Nun ja,
Caseking an sich ist ganz okay.
Trotzdem verdient bei solch einer Satzung wie von dir angegeben meist nur der Chef ordentlich und nicht seine Techniker
Lange Garantie hin oder her, auch caseking hat besondere Konditionen mit Zulieferern.
Alles in allem ist selber zusammen bauen günstiger und mehr Spass macht es auch noch.
Wieso braucht man eigentlich beim heutigen Stand der Technik noch Wasserkühlung en?
Bestell doch alles bei caseking,  bau selber und Kauf dir ne gescheite luftkühlung und Gib das gesparte geld lieber für Spiele aus, haste im Endeffekt mehr von.
Sollte geld egal sein, vergiss meinen Post.

Grüße


----------



## Caseking-Paul (7. Juni 2017)

Hey,
natürlich lässt sich die Verwunderung über den Preis nachvollziehen. 
Darin beinhaltet sind aber neben dem Jahr zusätzlicher Garantie, dem Zusammenbau des normalen Systems und der Custom-Wasserkühlung auch noch Systemtests sowie einen Pickup & Return Service, wenn mit dem System mal etwas nicht stimmt.
Dazu kommt aber natürlich auch, dass unsere Systeme von Fachkundigen Technikern komplett zusammen gebaut und abgestimmt werden.

Am Ende obliegt es aber immer dem Kunden selbst, ob er so ein Angebot annehmen möchte. Wir zwingen diese Kosten ja niemandem auf oder verheimlichen sie.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2017)

Hast du denn nicht vorher nachgefragt, was die Wakü kostet?
wobei ich ja beim 7700k eine Wakü für völlig sinnlos halte.


----------

